

Women in India Aren’t Safe on Twitter Either - akbarnama
https://medium.com/matter/no-safe-places-d59af0c3ba58

======
known
India is an uncivilized nation for your girl child.
[http://www.firstpost.com/living/india-a-civilisation-of-
rapi...](http://www.firstpost.com/living/india-a-civilisation-of-
rapists-675937.html)

